# Noosa Thursday and Friday



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

kraley said:


> Need some local knowledge. Help!!!!


  like-wise Please 
I'll be setting up camp at the Noosaville Caravan Park on the 9th of Nov. for about 7-10 days
sounds like a nice Park on the banks of the river (we've not been there before)
so any advice in that regard (not a booked site, so no obligation, if others are better) would also be appreciated
Sorry for the mini-hijack kraley.....just trying to kill two birds with the one stone mate :lol: 
I'll also need to pick your brains, following this cunning plan of yours....hope it all comes together beautifully for you 8)

cheers;
d-o


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> My wife is dragging us up to Noosa for a tennis tournament. I, however, have a cunning plan. I found a place that will rent me an Outback and intend on fishing the river.
> 
> Need some local knowledge. Help!!!!


Not taking the inflatable up Ken?

JT


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The main tackle store in town is Davos - ask there, they are very helpful. Also drop billy bob a PM and finially check out his web site, http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au for reports.

I was up there last night and got a few bream, but that was it for the river.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Just inside the river mouth in the main channel there is plenty of sunken timber that holds some nice bream and trevally. There are some nice lizards along the banks too.

Definately get in touch with billy bob - he is the guru in the area


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

theres plenty of flatties in the main river but just watch the currents especially on an ebbing tide as the water really flows hard down towards the mouth. off the main channell theres plenty of homes with pontoons - these hold trevally, bream and whatever else. theres plenty of easy launch spots but I guess you'll be launching wherever the hire place is??


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

G,day Kraley,

Iv'e fished Noosa a few times and had a ball each time. Is the c/van park you are staying at the one at Munna Point?

I'm up for a fish at Noosa so just let me know what time if your still keen.

Give Sunshinner and billybob a pm coz what those two don't know about fishing at Noosa aint worth knowing.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT said:


> Not taking the inflatable up Ken?


No, he's taking the wife.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

kraley said:


> OK - I am in Queensland, which means (of course) that the wind has picked up so we will be trying the river for bream and flathead tomorrow morning.
> -Ken


Welcome to Queensland and those damned northeasters. Go early, they usually ease between 4 and 8. Goat Island and the northern side down to the frying pan, will probably be the best bet to stay out of the wind. There is a big incoming tide over the next few mornings so there will be plenty of water to fish in. Whiting are about the only fish I know of that bite well during a strong Northerly, so if all else fails put a worm on a hook and drift over some sandbanks and catch a couple of whitings, there are some big elbow slappers up there.

Good luck, look forward to the report.

BTW if you get bored you could always go up to Billybobs shop and ask for his opinion on Hobies, I'm sure it would be an enlightening discussion. :wink: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Not taking the inflatable up Ken?
> ...


the video of the wife with the inflatable sound intriguing


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Ken, I'll be up there on Saturday having a bit of a look around (no fishing though  ). If I spot you on the beach I'll give you a shout


----------

